# chief cooks(RFA)



## chucky666 (Mar 6, 2021)

does anyone know if 2 chief cooks Geordies are still around jimmy Taylor and Gerry Dobson and one Scottish chief cook Robbie Moran thankyou


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

More details would help, do you have any dates.?


----------



## chucky666 (Mar 6, 2021)

1980 -1990 sailed with them on RFA Fort Austin between these years


----------



## JHC (Jun 20, 2010)

chucky666 said:


> does anyone know if 2 chief cooks Geordies are still around jimmy Taylor and Gerry Dobson and one Scottish chief cook Robbie Moran thankyou


Jimmy Taylor took early retirement about 3/4 years ago, Gerry Dobson medical retired about 20 years ago, Robbie Moran, left quite a few years ago. Not sure what any of them are doing now.


----------

